# This little guy is still at the shelter...



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

This little guy is still at the shelter. Due to medical problems he is supposed to go to a rescue but he is still at the shelter. I am trying to find out more info on him:










The rest of his available information is here:
Maltese Info


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! Wonder why he is in a drawer??


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

What a cutie.







Yeah....why is he in a drawer. haha Thats weird.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He is cute, he just looks so sad. I hope he gets a loving home.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

my guess is that he is in a drawer because they couldn't get a good picture. In the drawer he wouldn't be able to escape the camera..


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awwww poor wee fela


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

"Sorry! This animal is no longer in our online database. Please check with the shelter to see about its availability."

Melanie


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

I see that the info is not there now (it was earlier today). I am hoping this means a rescue group got him. I contacted a local small dog rescue group but didn't hear back from them, so maybe this rescue or a rescue that the shelter contacted was able to get him. I may know tomorrow if I get a reply to my email..


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Some good news! I received this reply from Animal Control a short time ago:

-------
We had taken new pictures to help the rescue agencies determine if they would be able to treat him. In the end, the Jacksonville Humane Society agreed to take him and work on his medical problems. Since they are now a no-kill shelter, they are able to give the proper medical care and attention the dog needs before he can be adopted out.

You might to give them a call to follow up on his situation. You can reach JHS at 725-8766.

Thank you for your interest!
-------

This sounds encouraging...


----------

